# CCC Examination



## Arielcor21 (Feb 8, 2017)

Has anyone taken the CCC exam with no background experience in EP surgery coding? I recently passed my CEMC exam last year and recently started working with EP Cardiologist coding the E/M consults and progress notes. I want to take the CCC exam and try my luck, but i am a bit nervous about it. I do have background knowledge in A&P i took my core nursing classes a while ago. Just wanted to get a second opinion. I also don't have a CPC.


----------



## espressoguy (Feb 9, 2017)

My EP doesn't do his EP procedures at our hospital and I don't code those procedures. Prior to studying for the CCC I had never seen an EP op report. I left those questions for last, and was reasonably certain that I did well enough on the rest of the test that I wasn't worried about the EP questions.


----------



## Arielcor21 (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks! What did you use to prepare for the CCC exam? was the study guide that AAPC provides helpful?


----------



## cgbar (Feb 27, 2017)

Any suggestions on test prep, allowable reference material, or areas to review are greatly appreciated. 

Glenn


----------



## espressoguy (Feb 28, 2017)

Arielcor21 said:


> Thanks! What did you use to prepare for the CCC exam? was the study guide that AAPC provides helpful?





cgbar said:


> Any suggestions on test prep, allowable reference material, or areas to review are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Glenn



I used the AAPC study guide and found it helpful, but I feel there are better resources available. I would recommend the practice exams, though.

I also purchased Navigator for Comprehensive Cardiology published by Coding Strategies. I brought this with me when I took the exam as my additional reference book. I also used Dr. Z's anatomy charts.

After I passed the exam, my employer finally purchased Dr. Z's Diagnostic & Interventional Cardiovascular Coding. Even if I had had Dr. Z's book before the exam I would have used the Coding Strategies book as my additional reference.


----------



## cgbar (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you. Guess I'll pull the trigger while the price is 50%.


----------



## astone85 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm also preparing for my CCC exam. Is the cardiology coding companion from optum allowed for this exam as the additional resource?


----------



## llingblo (Mar 3, 2017)

*YouTube*

I prepared by using several resources I am a visual learner I watched youtube and saw an actural EP study. After viewing it I understood the documentation. Don't for get webinars on AAPC website as a resource too.

Leigh Lingbloom, CPC-P, CCC


----------



## llingblo (Mar 3, 2017)

I prepared by using several resources I am a visual learner I watched youtube and saw an actural EP study. After viewing it I understood the documentation. Don't for get webinars on AAPC website as a resource too.

Leigh Lingbloom, CPC-P, CCC


----------

